# Living cost



## sundshar (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi all,


Please some one will help me with below query

what will minimum living cost in australia for two people(husband&wife)


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

sundshar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please some one will help me with below query
> 
> what will minimum living cost in australia for two people(husband&wife)


I would not want to try on lower than $650 per week net income.

But $1,000 would be nearer to a comfortable low income.

$1,500 to live in nice comfort.


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

I guess it would depend where you are living. I personally pay $330 a week in rent alone. Then you need to add in utilities and food, transportation... I could go on, but you get the picture,

I do agree with JandE, but sitting on the low income line it definitely sucks!


----------



## Tiff (Dec 14, 2016)

I assume the costs for 2 people will be around:
$200/w rental
$150/w foods
$100/w public transport
$50/w fone & internet
$50/w for insurance or forced fees
I hope that are everage expenses for two people can live in where have more jobs to find.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Tiff said:


> I assume the costs for 2 people will be around:
> $200/w rental
> $150/w foods
> $100/w public transport
> ...


For average expences where there are plenty of jobs, the rent may be higher than you expect.

With the rental, $200 pw could get you a room in some parts, or a share house in others, further out. Many people pay nearer $400-$600 pw for a reasonable place of their own in the cities.

For groceries and general household shopping, I would budget closer to the $200 pw figure


----------



## Tiff (Dec 14, 2016)

JandE said:


> For average expences where there are plenty of jobs, the rent may be higher than you expect.
> 
> With the rental, $200 pw could get you a room in some parts, or a share house in others, further out. Many people pay nearer $400-$600 pw for a reasonable place of their own in the cities.
> 
> For groceries and general household shopping, I would budget closer to the $200 pw figure


I completely agree with you about rental. But to be honest, to start, usually you need the double room to avoid to spend in order to buy furnitures and equipments for standard house. 
Also you need to go the market to buy foods will be cheaper when you buy in super market. 
Cheer,


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Tiff said:


> I completely agree with you about rental. But to be honest, to start, usually you need the double room to avoid to spend in order to buy furnitures and equipments for standard house.
> Also you need to go the market to buy foods will be cheaper when you buy in super market.
> Cheer,


Not many markets around for food. We do main food shopping at ALDI, which is just about the cheapest, and get extras at Coles or Woolworths, with some specials from IGA or Spar.


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

I find I'm spending around $250-300 a week on groceries at Aldi and its just me with two children atm


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

rent in the better suburbs of Sydney (2 br unit) is between $650-950/week.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

hisbooboo said:


> I find I'm spending around $250-300 a week on groceries at Aldi and its just me with two children atm


ALDI prices are good for most products but i find them expensive for fresh meat and always buy this from butchers. Same thing with most fruit and veg. Rarely buy these from any supermarket.


----------

